# re- need help



## silverpup (Dec 2, 2010)

hi veeryone, we discovered our poodle has been spitting up bile and reflux this past year of her life from her nutro max food both the puppy and adult versions. Vet said try a different protein source and no gluten or preservatives. Wanted to try a salmon/sweet potato diet. ANy thoughts? Also natural balance looked good the limited ingredient version but i saw alot of consumer complaints with natural balance that scares me but two stores near me said it is excellent sellers. I want to go with a more higher quality food that nutro max and not sure if natural choice is. i also looked into Pinnacle and taste of the wild and buffaflo blue and candida. i am trying to go grain free as i do not know if it was the chicken or rice in her food making her sick. Any thoughts out there. Right now she is on boiled beef and not getting sick. i need a dog food asap to start adding to it. One store said my dog will start smelling fishy, is this true? Its hard to find salmon without another fish included. Also what is the quality of the salmon meals or ocean fish meals?Ans some say smoked. please advise!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

For what it's worth, I was searching some articles on foods,and NB seems to have changed its formula in the last 6 months or something, and quite a few dogs were getting sick. Not sure if it has been resolved, but there are lots of other foods out there, so I'd personally look for something without the poor reviews.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Does it have to be kibble? Some of the high-quality wet foods are single-protein, with minimal 'extras'.

I think Orijen make a fish-only kibble, but I don't think it is salmon-only.

Other than that, maybe home cooking or raw?


----------



## silverpup (Dec 2, 2010)

the vet stays away from wet food because of bacteria if it sits-i dont know.
dont want to do the homecooking forever not sure if needs raw..i need to fins out if it can have more than one protein and if the salmon meal or ocean fish meal is nutritious or not.
thanks for all the comments!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If you are feeding her cooked meat for any length of time, you need to ensure she is getting sufficient calcium - either raw bones, or half a teaspoonful of ground up eggshell per pound of meat. I don't think there is a problem with wet food if you refrigerate after opening - or even freeze the excess if it is too much to use up in a day or two. We don't live solely on dry biscuits, after all, and we are far more susceptible to stomach bugs than dogs are!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm currently in the process of to Acana Pacifica. They consider the different fish to still be a single protein source as far as sensitivities go. I've suspected Ralph had a sensitivity to chicken so we are in the process of switching over 100% to the Acana Pacifica (Orijen also has a 6 fish option). Orijen and Acana are both excellent brands (same company) with no additives or preservatives.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*silverpup*: Sorry to hear your pood is dealing with digestive problems. I don't know whether this will be of help, but a while ago *lilijaker* shared this link from _Whole Dog Journal _on dog food ratings. Good luck in finding the food the suits well with your poodle!:hungry:

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/pdf...DS-2011-WM.pdf


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

At first, i thought my pup was allergic to chicken, but when i tried out pure chicken fillet, he was fine. So i suspect there's something in the kibbles which is causing the allergy. 

My vet told me, if i wish to see what is the real cause, then cook for him, every kind of protein you can find, and take note that different fish causes diff allergies. So it's a bit harder to rule out fish with one kind.

Chicken, duck and turkey are considered different, and could cause different allergies. So if you're free, just try to cut off one at a time to see what's causing your pup's problems.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

I have my puppy on Natural Choice - also by Nutro. No digestive problems so far. She's on the lamb and rice formula for large breed puppies. I know they're not the best food ever, but I decided to stay with a mid range product for financial reasons. I don't know how it compares to the Nutro Max, but she's doing fairly well on it. Nice solid stools, soft fluffy coat, her tearing has cleared up gradually since bringing her home and switching her food over - still there, but much less than before.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Start w/ removing the most common allergens; it's rarely a protein. It's really not easy to do because fillers reduce product cost. Look at grains, cow dairy, rice, potatoes (sweet & yam.) Basically any higher glycemic foods can cause problems.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

silverpup said:


> hi veeryone, we discovered our poodle has been spitting up bile and reflux this past year of her life from her nutro max food both the puppy and adult versions. Vet said try a different protein source and no gluten or preservatives. Wanted to try a salmon/sweet potato diet. ANy thoughts?


Finding a good grain free is tough- I know as Rango was just diagnosed w/ food allergies to cow dairy, all grains w/ exception of quinoa (more a veg. than grain & a great protein) & incl. rice, barley & potatos. Kibble needs a binder in place of grains so often they use (& sweet) potatos, flax or pea flour (better) which also can cause problems. The one food I found w/o any filler is ZiwiPeak air dried raw. It's great stuff when I don't feed raw.


----------



## silverpup (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone. @ Frankgrimes- ACana Pacifica was the winner!!!! She loves it. When i went to to the store and checked out all the ingredients in different foods I thought that was the best choice for her. The vomitting has stopped and her copat is shiney all the times and less tear stains.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Great news! That must be such a relief for you.


----------

